# Grizzlies trying to court Monta Ellis?



## B-Roy

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/52936/20080611/will_griz_make_run_at_ellis/

I thought this was really interesting.....


----------



## thaKEAF

Do it.


----------



## GNG

Doesn't seem like the right fit, but talent is talent, and we need a lot of it.

I love Ellis, but I'd rather draft Eric Gordon and sign-and-trade Miller + Crittenton/Lowry for Josh Smith. Let's say Crittenton due to his better upside and Atlanta connection.

Draft Dorsey, Hickson or Jamont Gordon at No. 28.

PG Mike Conley, Kyle Lowry
SG Eric Gordon, No. 28 (J. Gordon?)
SF Rudy Gay
PF Josh Smith, Hakim Warrick, Brian Cardinal
C Darko Milicic, No. 28 (Dorsey, Hickson?), Jason Collins

Grossly athletic starting five, with the exception of Darko, who they'll have to find a solution for later. That probably won't help us much for next year, but it at least gives the impression that we have a direction.


----------



## ATLien

I would do that trade for Josh Childress.


----------



## B-Roy

TheATLien said:


> I would do that trade for Josh Childress.


Of course you would. Smith is much better than Childress.....


----------



## historyofthegame

Rawse said:


> sign-and-trade Miller + Crittenton/Lowry for Josh Smith. Let's say Crittenton due to his better upside and Atlanta connection.


Keep dreaming. Smith would take A LOT more than that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

A perfect offseason for the Grizzlies would probably involve signing Ellis to a long-term deal.

1) Trade Lowry, Miller and Cardinal for something to help long-term
2) Draft Kevin Love at #5
3) Draft Bill Walker at #28
4) Sign Monta Ellis
5) Bring over Marc Gasol
6) Re-sign Juan Carlos Navarro

PG: Mike Conley Jr....Javaris Crittenton
SG: Monta Ellis...Juan Carlos Navarro
SF: Rudy Gay...Bill Walker
PF: Kevin Love...Hakim Warrick
C: Darko Milicic...Marc Gasol...Jason Collins
_Plus, whatever they get in return for Miller and Lowry_

IMO, Kevin Love is can't miss player in terms of being a sure thing to contribute in the NBA. He may not be a 20/10 guy, but he is going to be a very good NBA big man.

If Marion opts out and the Heat agree to a trade of #2 and Daequan Cook for Lowry, Miller, Cardinal and #5, I'd do that and take Beasley.


----------



## anru321

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Marion opts out and the Heat agree to a trade of #2 and Daequan Cook for Lowry, Miller, Cardinal and #5, I'd do that and take Beasley.


I def don't think the Heat would include Cook while taking on Cardinal. They would be looking to move Blount and Banks' contracts in any deal involving #2.


----------

